# 75G Paludarium Construction



## anoy1nce (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey all,

Decided I wanted to make a nice display tank to house some azureus so I decided why not go pretty big!









I used paint in this next one to show the water level and the waterfall. It's going to be a slate waterfall but I haven't made it yet.









The next part I'm REALLY not looking forward to... filling all the cracks ><


----------



## wolfsburg (Apr 19, 2010)

looks like an awesome start! i cant wait to see this one progress


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh can't wait to see this develop!


----------

